# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Ola Play, connected platform, ANI Technologies Pvt. Ltd. (Ola), Mumbai, Maharashtra, India

## Airicist

Developer - Ola

Home page - olacabs.com/play

----------


## Airicist

Re-imagining the future of mobility with Microsoft and Ola Play

Published on Nov 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Bhavish and Satya Nadella announcing the partnership

Published on Nov 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Ola partners with Microsoft to build a new connected vehicle platform for the future"
Ola to use Microsoft cloud, AI and productivity tools to transform passenger experience and predictive maintenance of vehicles
Offering to be taken to car manufacturers globally by both companies for integration with vehicle systems

by Jasmeen Nagpal
November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "India’s Uber rival Ola to license connected car platform to vehicle makers worldwide"

by Jon Russell
November 8, 2017

----------

